# Snow tonight for the Northeast!



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

. .


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Oh geez

I better get out to the shop and mount em.


LMAO.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I just got in tonight and the cable was out so I went and checked on it.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

grandview;397700 said:


> I just got in tonight and the cable was out so I went and checked on it.


I guess you _are_ in the 12"+ zone. With all that snow to plow, i thought for sure you could afford a color camera!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

*Snow In Bozeman Montana*

Had to get all plowing today 0-100 in 12 hrs 30 guys working no end yet.Wade


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

06HD BOSS;397692 said:


> . .


I would expect that from Grandview but not you. haha good stuff 06 HD BOSS.


----------

